# Laptop  unter 400 Euro



## BeatBlaster (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich suche derzeit ein Laptop welches ich mobil nutzen möchte.
 Es dient zum Surfen, Browserspiele,  Youtube, NETFLIX,  kleinere Bildbearbeitung z.B. Gimp oder Kurze Sony Vegas Videos rendern. Alles nichts wildes.  Was ich gerne "hätte" ist ein mindestens 13 Zoll Monitor (lieber noch 15) mit FullHD Auflösung und allgemein Stimmiges Hardware Konzekt.

Ich bedanke mich bei euch.

LG


Hätte dieser FullHD Auflösung wöre er perfekt.

Lenovo Laptop - Intel 4x2.50 GHz - 8GB - 256 GB SSD - USB 3.0- HDMI - Win10 Prof  | eBay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Gibt es alles, das sind welche mit den sparsamen und behäbigen Intel 4-Kernen, eine i3 wäre natürlich schneller
Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core, RAM: ab 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit i3 wird es auch nicht teurer:
Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Typ Intel: Core i3, RAM: ab 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hiermit kann man schon arbeiten:
HP 250 G6 silber, Core i3-6006U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (3VJ76ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Torben456 (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn es knapp 440€ sein dürfen würde ich folgendes empfehlen -> Acer Aspire 3 (A315-41-R9V0) 15,6" Full-HD (matt) AMD Ryzen 3 2200U 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Radeon Vega Linux bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Die AMD sind ja günstig geworden, selbst ein Vier kerner ist für 499,-€ zu bekommen, was für eine Rakete
Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R2GU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. Juni 2018)

Danke schonmal, es sollte aber wirklich unter 400 Euro bleiben. 
Der hier hat mir bis jetzt am besten zugesagt. Was sagt ihr zur Hardware? Tauglich für meine Zwecke? Und das auch noch in 2-3 Jahren? *lach*

Ich kenne mich bei Laptops/Notebooks leider nicht gut aus. War bis jetzt fast immer nur mit dem PC beschäftigt.
HP 250 G6 silber, Core i3-6006U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (3VJ76ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Für das Geld wirst Du nicht mehr Leistung bekommen. Die AMD Prozessoren sind aber merklich stärker,
und die 100,-€, wo auch immer sie herkommen sollen, wären gut angelegt

Benchmark i3-6006: Intel Core i3-6006U Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Benchmark Ryzen 5 2500U AMD Ryzen 5 2500U SoC - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

=> fast dreimal soviel CPU Gesamtleistung, 60% mehr Single Core Leistung, doppelt so starke Grafikeinheit.


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. Juni 2018)

Okay, ist eine Überlegung wert.
Was haltet ihr von diesem?  Es ist "Neu"

HP ProBook 650 G2 Intel i5-6300U 16GB RAM 512GB SSD Full-HD L8U48AV + Dockingst.  | eBay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

BeatBlaster schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem?  Es ist "Neu"


Diebesgut... 

Der kostet ansonsten weit über 1000,-€


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diebesgut...
> 
> Der kostet ansonsten weit über 1000,-€



Anscheinend ein Händler 
Bin mir Unsicher


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

BeatBlaster schrieb:


> Anscheinend ein Händler
> Bin mir Unsicher



Hast noch 15min, trink ein Bier und drücke dann  auf kaufen oder nicht.


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. Juni 2018)

Wieviel wäre deiner Meinung nach fair für das Laptop?
LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

BeatBlaster schrieb:


> Wieviel wäre deiner Meinung nach fair für das Laptop?
> LG


16GB RAM und 500GB SSD sind schon nett, der I5 ist dasselbe wie der I3, er taktet nur 50% höher als der i3. Sie haben beide nur zwei Kerne. 
Intel Core i5 6300U Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Der AMD hat vier Kerne und SMT, also acht parallele Threats. Ich würde für 500,-€ den AMD nehmen.
Gib 401,-€ als Gebot für den Gebrauchten auf ebay, Schlecht ist der nicht. Das ist was feines. Wenn Du
dem Verkäufer und der Quelle traust.


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. Juni 2018)

Okay danke. Ich denke der wird eh auf 500+ gehen, aber man kann es ja mal Versuchen *lach*


----------



## BeatBlaster (5. Juni 2018)

Leider ging DasLaptop gestern bis fast 600 Euro.

ich habe mir dieses ins Auge gefasst. Was denkt ihr? Welcher Preis wäre gut bzw. ab wann zu teuer?
Oder generell Finger davon lassen? LG

Computer Laptop HP 15-BW046NS 225443 256 GB 12 GB RAM A9-9420 Windows 10 aus 192018299993 | eBay


----------

